# Peripheral angiopathy (443.81)



## ValerieBatesHoffCPCCPMA (May 9, 2013)

443.81  Peripheral angiopathy in diseases classified elsewhere
             Code first underlying disease, as:
              diabetes mellitus (249.7, 250.7)




Does this code only apply to diabetic peripheral angiopathy or can this code be assigned if the physician identifies a seperate disease(other than diabetes) causing peripheral angiopathy? Please help 

Thank you very much,
Valerie CPC


----------



## KaylaR2007 (May 15, 2013)

use 443.9 for peripheral angiopathy not diabetes related.


----------

